# Question about 10" Logan parts



## tigtorch (Feb 17, 2013)

A few years ago I was given a Logan 820 lathe with much missing. Although the QCGB housing was there, along with the leadscrew, there were no gears in it. The bull gear has a missing tooth. It was the model with the motor out back (with the metal leg).  Being a machining neophyte at the time (still am) I cut off the back off of it, installed a nice hefty treadmill motor right behind the headstock, adapted a v belt drive to the spindle and it works quite well for basic, non power feed machining operations.  The bed on this lathe is actually pretty nice. I still have some of the castings for the old drive.

My questions:

1. It is my understanding there is a model 200 Logan that is also 10".  Would a steady rest from an 820 be interchangeable with a 200? What are the differences between these models?
2. I now want a fully functioning lathe.  Would it be more cost effective to part out the balance of this lathe and get a new (old) one (my vote) or try to resurrect this?


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 17, 2013)

The 200 was the change gear version of the 820 - meaning that you had to physically remove and add gears in the gear train to get different ratios for threading.  Which sounds kind of like what you have if there are no gears in the QCGB.

Here's a link to all the different Logan models and the differences:

http://www.lathe.com/models.htm

The bull gear can be repaired.  Do a search and you will see various methods or you can keep an eye on ebay and find a replacement, although not cheap.  I'm not sure how you are using a v-belt on your lathe as both the 200 and 820 use a flat belt.  

A steady rest is interchangeable between the 200 and the 820 - they are both 10" lathes.

I'm not sure what you mean by "a fully functioning lathe".  Different models function differently.  Logan's are good lathes, comparable to South Bends in my opinion.  If your lathe is in good shape I would say it's worth bringing back to original condition if you can.

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## tigtorch (Feb 18, 2013)

Thank you, Steve. That is a nice comparison list, I had no idea they made so many models.  I have many metal working interests but am not an expert in any, certainly not machining, there is a lot I need to learn. 

By "fully functioning" I mean power feed in longitudinal direction (did it ever have crossfeed feed?) plus threading capability.  When I asked about the steady rest I know they were both 10", I just wondered if the v pattern on the bed was the same and you answered that they are.


----------



## sophijo (Feb 18, 2013)

Are you aware of an outfit called Logan Actuator; owned by Scott Logan. Google it and you'll find it. Guy knows Logan and sells parts. Yahoo group for Logan too.


----------



## Snag_one (Feb 25, 2013)

sophijo said:


> Are you aware of an outfit called Logan Actuator; owned by Scott Logan. Google it and you'll find it. Guy knows Logan and sells parts. Yahoo group for Logan too.





 The Logan Lathe website is at www.lathe.com . Scott is a grandson IIRC of the founder . He has a very complete selection of parts , and while they aren't cheap , they are all real Logan parts . Join the yahoo group ! 

  Snag 
94TLC2136 MW/Logan 10" 
It's as old as I am , and will still hold under a thousandth if I do my part .


----------



## stevecmo (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey Snag - Good to see you here on this site. 

Steve


----------



## tigtorch (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you all for the info.


----------

